# Special Agent Stephen Shaw



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Special Agent*

*Stephen Shaw*

United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Friday, May 17, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 40
*Tour:* 8 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Training accident
*Location:* Virginia
*Incident Date:* 5/17/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Special Agent Stephen Shaw and Special Agent Christopher Lorek were killed in a training accident off the coast of Virginia Beach, Virginia.

Both agents were participating in a training exercise as part of the agency's Hostage Rescue Team, based out of Quantico, Virginia.

Special Agent Shaw had served with the Federal Bureau of Investigation for eight years. He is survived by his wife, 3-year-old daughter, and 1-year-old son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Robert Mueller
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation
935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
J. Edgar Hoover Building
Washington, DC 20535

Phone: (202) 324-3000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21787-special-agent-stephen-shaw#ixzz2TmoiJRSm


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Shaw


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

R.I.P. Special Agent Shaw


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

God Bless you S.A....You guys epitomize "high speed low drag"


----------

